# Commercial insurance that won't break the bank? HELP!



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi all, 
I am in the process of going commercial on my own (lots of traction, new car half way paid off before it left the lot, etc) - just one man and one car to start. 

But I can't turn a wheel for $$ without comprehensive commercial insurance. 

Been working on this for two weeks now, keep getting hit with quotes in the range of $10.5 to $11k a year, nobody can tell me exactly why. My rates will be a bit above Uber to start, so there's my profit. 

On the bright side, I was able to educate two insurance agents on the three phases of RS insurance coverage and YES, for the love of God, you must have commercial insurance to drive for hire! 😂 

Advice *desperately *needed. Thanks!


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Commercial auto liability insurance can start at 150% to 250% of a comparable personal auto liability insurance policy. And can go up from there.

Then you also have to add in commercial history, insurance history, and then what type of commercial work.

Commercial history means how long has the company been in business. Is it a sole proprieter or LLC or partnership? What applicalbe licenses does the business have? 

Do you (the business) have proper authroity from cities, counties, state and/or US DOT? 

It also depends upon what has happened in your state over the last 10 years. For example, here in California, it is extremely expensive to get a new commerical vehicle liability insurance policy to transport vehicles because there was reampant violations of law going on (transporters operating without any California or US DOT authrotiy or insurance) that California started cracking down hard a few years ago. 

As an example, I currently pay about $5,000 per year for my pickup and a trialer with vehicle haul endorsements. BUT I have had that policy in place now for about 8 years. Additionally, I had previously had commercial business liability insurance for 10 years. So I have, under my company name, a proven commercial insurance track record. But guys I know trying to get the exact same insruance new are being quoted in the $12K to $15K annual. BECUASE they have no commerical insurance history.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Commercial auto liability insurance can start at 150% to 250% of a comparable personal auto liability insurance policy. And can go up from there.
> 
> Then you also have to add in commercial history, insurance history, and then what type of commercial work.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! Skimmed this real fast running out the door but looks like more than anyone has been able to tell me so far! 

Forming an LLC today. I was hoping to get the insurance first, until this morning I was told that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Commercial auto liability insurance can start at 150% to 250% of a comparable personal auto liability insurance policy. And can go up from there.
> 
> Then you also have to add in commercial history, insurance history, and then what type of commercial work.
> 
> ...


The only plus side to those without commerical insurance history is that a brand new driver would get charged the same as a veteran driver with personal car insurance history. And, the commerical insurance can be written off, but this is only meaningful if you have significant revenues.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Hi all,
> I am in the process of going commercial on my own (lots of traction, new car half way paid off before it left the lot, etc) - just one man and one car to start.
> 
> But I can't turn a wheel for $$ without comprehensive commercial insurance.
> ...


I would try the NYC sub forum. Every NYC TLC Uber and Lyft driver has Commercial insurance. Even though you are in a different state so not every company will operate in Va and be totally relevant, if you just ask for company recommendations you will have a place to start. Ask how much they're paying and thru what company.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I would try the NYC sub forum. Every NYC TLC Uber and Lyft driver has Commercial insurance. Even though you are in a different state so not every company will operate in Va and be totally relevant, if you just ask for company recommendations you will have a place to start. Ask how much they're paying and thru what company.


Great advice! And I grew up in Jersey so hopefully they'll be nice 😂


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ben, it’s not simply a matter of obtaining commercial insurance and hanging a sign outside your door to begin a transportation business. @BigJohn touched on this in his post above, and failure to adhere to strict rules in applying and obtaining your own authority in your area could result in confiscation of your property, heavy fines, and even jail time.
The transportation authority in my state has an encumbering application process that takes 6 to 18 months of hoop-jumping and oftentimes ends in denying the approval because it’s quite a racket. Stings are conducted in my market, and even unwary workers just attempting to locally transport something like furniture without proper authority end up in jail and have their vehicle confiscated, etc. I kid you not.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@Benjamin M ... what Uber's Guber said above - insurance is ONE piece of being able to legally operate a transportation company in your state/municipality. I would suggest calling your state's public utility commission and asking a lot of questions. As far as the insurance, it's going to be crazy expensive. Which is why most rideshare drivers would like to do this, but often don't. Big financial barrier to entry. Or some drivers do it without the proper insurance or permit from state/muni. Which is basically, all fine and good, until you have an accident. Then you lose your house, your car, your spouse, your kids, your dog, your iphone, etc. And probably end up in jail or on probation.

Do some research first... google is your friend. Only look for info on state or municipality websites though. As with everything else, opinions abound and many are grossly inaccurate.

You are basically forming a taxi or limo company. With all the requisite regulations, permits, insurance, etc. You might even have to carry workmans comp on yourself!

Do the homework. I only say this so you don't get screwed in the end. Accidents DO happen. I drive 60,000-80,000 miles a year doing rideshare and I have had 3 fender-benders in four years. One with pax in the car. No injuries, thank God, but what I'm saying is, if you run the miles, you'll experience some bumps and dents along the way, as a minimum.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@Benjamin M ... START BY READING THIS PAGE VERY VERY VERY CAREFULLY. ASK VIRGINIA DOT IF YOU HAVE ANY AMBIGUITY ABOUT THE REQUIREMENTS.






Virginia Department of Motor Vehicles


Welcome to the official site of the Virginia Department of Motor Vehicles, with quick access to driver and vehicle online transactions and information.



www.dmv.virginia.gov


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fantastic advice here so far. Once I can get myself to slow down for two seconds I'm going to print & highlight. 

Everyone is asking for my business name and EIN, five minutes ago I formed my third company (third time's the charm 😂), so that's done. Domain registered as well.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You should stop and write a business plan.

Running around like a crackhead tweaker will get you nowhere.

Create Your Business Plan with PlanBuildr


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey Ben, @Ted Fink hooked you up with some good links. Looks like regulations in your region were revamped in 2018, though I don’t know if “for better or worse.” When regulations were revamped here many years ago, it stifled competition and screwed the little guys.
First thing I read from Ted’s provided link:
_“Some carriers may be required to demonstrate that there is a public need for the operation, and/or demonstrate their fitness to perform the operation depending on the operating authority required.”_
Sounds innocent enough, but this is one of the similar clauses we have written in our application process that’s screwing over hopeful applicants;
1) Is there a “public need” for your business? Your competitors will argue that the public need is already being met, and your involvement will dilute the need and cause undue financial hardship to already existing businesses.
2) Can you demonstrate “fitness” to perform the operation? This is a loaded question that will involve your financial ability to arrive to the game as a solvent participant and remain solvent for a long period of time even during dry spells. Again, your competitors will try to show why you are not, and raise the assumption that your insolvency will lead to dangerous behaviors (improper vehicle maintenance, etc).
In my market, the application process is public information, and competitors here are keen to keep a watchful eye and arbitrarily hamstring the process to fight new applicants, usually with success. That’s why it takes 6 - 18 months to jump the hoops, (agendized meetings, hearings, etc) and often times the applicant becomes discouraged and withdraws from the process because of wasted time & money. As I posted earlier, “it’s a racket,” and a corrupt one indeed in my opinion. Maybe it differs in your part of the world, and I hope the best for you, but dot each “I” and cross each “T” to avoid costly setbacks. Where I’m at, applicants-hopefuls are told to hire a CPA and an attorney to help manage the application process to avoid pitfalls along the way, because the process really is that encumbered here; it’s an unfortunate situation and one that is favored by the already existing cartels in this state.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Hey Ben, @Ted Fink hooked you up with some good links. Looks like regulations in your region were revamped in 2018, though I don’t know if “for better or worse.” When regulations were revamped here many years ago, it stifled competition and screwed the little guys.
> First thing I read from Ted’s provided link:
> _“Some carriers may be required to demonstrate that there is a public need for the operation, and/or demonstrate their fitness to perform the operation depending on the operating authority required.”_
> Sounds innocent enough, but this is one of the similar clauses we have written in our application process that’s screwing over hopeful applicants;
> ...


Lordy, our government has many tentacles doesn't it! @Uber's Guber when I raised various issues in my post, I had no idea the scope of concern and hassle that you've alluded to.

@Benjamin M You've already spent money forming an LLC. Stop there before you spend another dime and find out what you need to know and if you have any hope of success. Have any friends who are attorneys in your area? They might be able to tell you if you have a chance of success. I don't want to see you fail!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

@Benjamin M ... due to the potential of more serious investment in insurance than thought and the potential for a government paperwork nightmare that might not even succeed, I have one question for you. 

ARE YOUR POTENTIAL EARNINGS 10X HIGHER (OR MORE) THAN RIDESHARE?

Because you're looking at 10x the expense, 10x the hassle, 10x the liability, etc etc.

I DO NOT WANT TO DISCOURAGE YOU, but a sober, thoughtful, close look at this is warranted. Put on your critical thinking hat and make careful decisions.

Keep in mind that if the barriers to entry were as low as one might perceive, thousands of rideshare drivers would go independent.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Lordy, our government has many tentacles doesn't it! @Uber's Guber when I raised various issues in my post, I had no idea the scope of concern and hassle that you've alluded to.
> 
> @Benjamin M You've already spent money forming an LLC. Stop there before you spend another dime and find out what you need to know and if you have any hope of success. Have any friends who are attorneys in your area? They might be able to tell you if you have a chance of success. I don't want to see you fail!


No choice, Ted. Insurers are not taking me seriously or not quoting correctly without it. 

It's all good. And I have a feeling someone I've known since childhood is just waiting for me to post the price of insurance on Facebook and it's taken care of, just need to do my best to bring it down first. 

My life long agent is going to work on it again tomorrow now I have an established LLC. We're both learning as we go on this, he's in the small rural county where I spent half of my life.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> @Benjamin M ... due to the potential of more serious investment in insurance than thought and the potential for a government paperwork nightmare that might not even succeed, I have one question for you.
> 
> ARE YOUR POTENTIAL EARNINGS 10X HIGHER (OR MORE) THAN RIDESHARE?
> 
> ...


Earnings would be substantially higher than Uber and there's a massive driver shortage in my market. I'm getting "shut up and take my money" from everyone, particularly in the rural area I used to live in. They have a bus service, you have to book a day in advance, no direct transportation, no cabs, no RS (I tried), etc etc. 

Quoted someone there from the limo company $300 for two point to point trips (each) in a luxury car with a man or woman wearing a suit. He was willing to pay, but he didn't need that. Uber was $196 but no drivers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> No choice, Ted. Insurers are not taking me seriously or not quoting correctly without it.


Ben, I think you’re putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and he's going to be my regional operations manager (hopefully).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ben, I think you’re putting the cart before the horse.
> View attachment 612046


Exactly what I've been telling the insurance companies 😂 

But they finally told me this morning that they need to know that it's a legitimate company.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

😂


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> No choice, Ted. Insurers are not taking me seriously or not quoting correctly without it.
> 
> It's all good. And I have a feeling someone I've known since childhood is just waiting for me to post the price of insurance on Facebook and it's taken care of, just need to do my best to bring it down first.
> 
> My life long agent is going to work on it again tomorrow now I have an established LLC. We're both learning as we go on this, he's in the small rural county where I spent half of my life.


Ok. God speed and best of luck to you. Just keep your eyes open and learn all you can. Ok?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Ok. God speed and best of luck to you. Just keep your eyes open and learn all you can. Ok?


Ted, been what, two weeks now? Was hoping to hold off on the LLC but whatever, $100 and ten minutes. Now I'm a legit limited liability corporation. 

I could sell you insurance, DEFINITELY sell you a Honda (I "sold" three Accords yesterday, good luck finding one new, desk waiting for me), save your life (but that chapter is closed), and drive you from A to B safely in a well maintained car. The latter is my focus.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh and the crazy people paid me $18/hr to train me how to operate a livery service 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, and this really cracked me up, my agent even tried to run me as an Amish buggy 🤣🤦‍♂️

Everyone, same thing - company name, EIN. 

*Really* appreciate everyone here, almost three years to the date that I began driving and joined this forum.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Lol. You and I are a lot alike, @Benjamin M


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> No choice, Ted. Insurers are not taking me seriously or not quoting correctly without it.
> 
> It's all good. And I have a feeling someone I've known since childhood is just waiting for me to post the price of insurance on Facebook and it's taken care of, just need to do my best to bring it down first.
> 
> My life long agent is going to work on it again tomorrow now I have an established LLC. We're both learning as we go on this, he's in the small rural county where I spent half of my life.


This lifelong, childhood friend on Facebook wouldn't happen to be a Nigerian prince, would they?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Ted, been what, two weeks now? Was hoping to hold off on the LLC but whatever, $100 and ten minutes. Now I'm a legit limited liability corporation.
> 
> I could sell you insurance, DEFINITELY sell you a Honda (I "sold" three Accords yesterday, good luck finding one new, desk waiting for me), save your life (but that chapter is closed), and drive you from A to B safely in a well maintained car. The latter is my focus.


Not to be a Debbie downer but don't even THINK about being a car salesman! That job is way worse than being an Uber Driver. Many years ago I did it for 3 months, by far the worst job I ever had. I don't care if it's Honda, selling new cars is extremely low paying and long hours. Once you get past the guarantee period it's 100% commission and a salesman makes about $70 in commission on a brand new car. An experienced salesman at a busy dealership does about 24 cars a month tops (and a lot do less) so do the math and see the dismal pay for 50 to 60 hours a week work. I don't care what line of shit the Honda sales manager gave you, get that thought out of your head. Been there....done that. Why do you think there is such a high turnover? It's a miserable job.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Not to be a Debbie downer but don't even THINK about being a car salesman! That job is way worse than being an Uber Driver. Many years ago I did it for 3 months, by far the worst job I ever had. I don't care if it's Honda, selling new cars is extremely low paying and long hours. Once you get past the guarantee period it's 100% commission and a salesman makes about $70 in commission on a brand new car. An experienced salesman at a busy dealership does about 24 cars a month tops (and a lot do less) so do the math and see the dismal pay for 50 to 60 hours a week work. I don't care what line of shit the Honda sales manager gave you, get that thought out of your head. Been there....done that. Why do you think there is such a high turnover? It's a miserable job.


Brother in law is now a manager up north, my sales person (she just had to do paperwork) is doing well - promised me that she's being treated well (after my recent experience), my potential boss is a great guy - picked up my phone call regarding insurance at 2230 last night. But, like I told him, that's not my passion. And I'd have no new cars to sell (damn chip shortage) 😂 

That's Plan E on my list


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Honda does three weeks of paid training, kinda like what I got from the limo company 😂


----------



## Thryft (Aug 23, 2021)

I have a feeling you'd be better off driving RS.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thryft said:


> I have a feeling you'd be better off driving RS.


Pax pays $40+ to travel in town, surges and driver shortage. I make a few bucks. Barely anyone tips. 

Orrrrrr, I collect 100% of the fare, full transparency, and I'm really "my own boss". 

Yeah, after three years, the latter seems better to me. 😂


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Not to be a Debbie downer but don't even THINK about being a car salesman! That job is way worse than being an Uber Driver. Many years ago I did it for 3 months, by far the worst job I ever had. I don't care if it's Honda, selling new cars is extremely low paying and long hours. Once you get past the guarantee period it's 100% commission and a salesman makes about $70 in commission on a brand new car. An experienced salesman at a busy dealership does about 24 cars a month tops (and a lot do less) so do the math and see the dismal pay for 50 to 60 hours a week work. I don't care what line of shit the Honda sales manager gave you, get that thought out of your head. Been there....done that. Why do you think there is such a high turnover? It's a miserable job.


What you described is the sales game for any industry. If you don't sell you don't get paid. Turnover is bad because companies are greedy and set ridiculous unachievable sales targets.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh, frivolous complaint? You're on camera and I'm an LLC. No deactivation risk.


----------



## Thryft (Aug 23, 2021)

Imagine the downtime, overlaps, extreme amount of dead miles and dead time, losing clients over time because they relied on you but you had to let them down because of overlaps in business, traffic in between the 35 mile dead miles between appointments, clients getting tired of paying more to wait 2 hours instead of just using Uber, and that's just the beginning.

For a SINGLE ride on paper sure it's lucrative, but how is it going to work out for you through the day, week, and month? Answer is it won't.

You might not get "deactivated" per se, but keep building up complaints and you'll be out of business soon enough from lack of business. There is also such a thing as BBB and I'm sure other equivalents for transportation.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thryft said:


> Imagine the downtime, overlaps, extreme amount of dead miles and dead time, losing clients over time because they relied on you but you had to let them down because of overlaps in business, traffic in between the 35 mile dead miles between appointments, clients getting tired of paying more to wait 2 hours instead of just using Uber, and that's just the beginning.
> 
> For a SINGLE ride on paper sure it's lucrative, but how is it going to work out for you through the day, week, and month? Answer is it won't.
> 
> You might not get "deactivated" per se, but keep building up complaints and you'll be out of business soon enough from lack of business. There is also such a thing as BBB and I'm sure other equivalents for transportation.


Valid points. But I'm on it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Baby steps until I have investors, a fleet of at least three vehicles, and about as many drivers. 

Until then, I have about five pax and will not be advertising. Payout better than RS with less dead miles - in fact, ZERO dead miles.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, not for pick up. I'm still brainstorming a rate / fee table.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In pa Geigo has commercial insurance. 5k a year. Progressive had it for $4100 a year many years. On x xl. And wav. Inquire on the nyc forum


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Being a photographer you can appreciate second shooting for an established wedding photographer. It was hard work and rewarding. Hot chick's, good food, and some wedding cake to go along with a check. No files to edit...

I see alot of parallels with RS and wedding photography as a commodity.

My advice...

Stick to mooonlighting with limo companies and work as a hired gun.

Build a cash position, network, and wait for an opportunity to get in later...


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

i say roll the dice move to vegas and f the insurance lol...j/k I hope you can make the numbers work...it's always hard to climb out of the ghetto....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Brother in law is now a manager up north


Then he should be honest with you about what the _average _car salesmen make. Only a few in a new car dealership make good money, the General Manager, Sales Manager, and Service Manager can make six figure salaries. A _very few_ service techs can do well, and the F & I (Finance) guy. A few Salesmen who sell high end cars can do decent. EVERYONE else works long hours for slave wages and it takes years to get a higher up position.


Benjamin M said:


> my sales person (she just had to do paperwork) is doing well


They all say that right up to the day they quit.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Just so we're clear, right now I have no intention to go sell cars. 😂


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Building any business takes time and money, lots of both.

You're going to be driving around living, breathing, sue happy people.

Insurance companies won't insure you unless they think you are a minimal risk and they can make money off you. They are in the business of making money not paying off risky insurance claims. If they don't, they won't be in business very long.

We had 3 trucks in California picking up junk cars. Somewhere around 40 cars a day at 30 bux each.

Truck insurance was around 10k a year per truck, TWENTY years ago.

This is not including workmans comp, SS, UI, an assortment of other employee or vehicle costs.

Even with good drivers, things happen. You can't control how other people drive.

We had a couple small accidents, got sued by none other than the law firm of Larry H. Parker (of Larry H. Parker got me 3.1 million dollars fame) TWICE. I think our insurance settled for about 30K in both cases. We probably paid for the door knob on Parkers multi million dollar home.

Anyways, after over a decade in business we sold the trucks and moved on to other pursuits.

You'd think that making 1200 bux a day was a good business. It's not. There are many, many expenses in running a business.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> Building any business takes time and money, lots of both.
> 
> You're going to be driving around living, breathing, sue happy people.
> 
> ...


Nothing I don't already know.  I have people that I think will foot the bill to get me coasting. And, really, we face the exact same concerns driving rideshare - in fact, the risks are higher (complete strangers, no trip information, etc).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And if it doesn't work out, I move on to the next plan. 

Third company I've formed.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Nothing I don't already know.  I have people that I think will foot the bill to get me coasting. And, really, we face the exact same concerns driving rideshare - in fact, the risks are higher (complete strangers, no trip information, etc).


Nice to have friends or family that will help you. However, you should plan to make what you are doing sustainable so that once you get it started, YOU yourself can maintain it. Just my $0.02


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> And if it doesn't work out, I move on to the next plan.
> 
> Third company I've formed.


What happened to the other two?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Nice to have friends or family that will help you. However, you should plan to make what you are doing sustainable so that once you get it started, YOU yourself can maintain it. Just my $0.02


Got a great guy willing to help with operations, dispatch will be fully automated (my last two companies involved building complex web applications 😂), massive need in one particular area for essential transportation. 

I've got it locked down! 😂 And, again, if it doesn't pan out - I have Plan B through E.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

observer said:


> What happened to the other two?


Under valued myself. Worst thing you can do in business. 

The second company was an LLC, closed the first because I shifted my attention to IT needs for the public safety sector. 

Did pretty well, driven by word of mouth for several years but I never charged close to what I was worth (to the tune of tens of thousands per project). 

I was eventually put on retainer for an organization in the area that was trying to improve local infrastructure (among other things). Finally paid what I was worth (around $40k for their web application), they folded (but they're back - and transportation is a focus point of theirs). 

Wife landed a job in the big city and I started RS every day.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mom is the CFO for this new enterprise, 73 and sharp as a tack, offering fantastic guidance. My nephew may drive for me in the future. All the kid wants to do is cruise around in his busted Ford Escape, proving to be a very safe driver. But that's down the road. 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Any vehicle of mine that someone else operates will be tracked and monitored in addition to having a cloud based dash cam. Already have the prices. The insurance provider at the limousine company paid for the tracking (lowered the premium as well) and discounts the cameras.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, update.

Finally got a quote from Berkshire Hathaway of $10.3k and some change. Everyone keeps saying "high risk".

Right after I received that quote, driving Uber for pennies, picked up a truck driver - had just rolled over to 1k on the odometer.

Broke it all down to him (including three years of RS and some sketchy shit) we were around the same age, he's highly intelligent.

He said "I mean, what's more 'risky'? Deep sea fishing? Coal mining?" 😂

Immediately after, the algorithm gave me ANOTHER truck driver!

"Risky" -


10" blade on his hip - yes, the DOT is fine with that (it was open)
Argued about wearing a mask, defused that
Guns? They're fine with them as long as it's in his sleeper. Company policy may differ. He does not give a shit.
Wished he had his Harley. Drives a "skateboard" - asked why he couldn't just tie it down. Loads take up the entire length.
"Plus, I'm a Pegan. I don't advertise or anything, but I'm not trying to get into trouble in Hells Angels territory".
All of this was pulled from my dash cam, I may share if I have time to blur his face. Bottom line, all the man cared about -


Did the company put him in a decent hotel (first guy was in a shitty motel)
When can he hit the road again (routine maintenance)
Do I have to worry about bed bugs
Can I wash my clothes
Can I get a decent meal tonight (Mexican joint right in the parking lot)
"High risk" 😂

Told all of the above to my agent. "Chris, three years of this has to count for something".

"Of course, especially with your driving record and insurance history".

He's on it.

I had reached out to the largest livery company in the region asking for a job on the 12th, they finally got back to me yesterday and apologized for missing my message.

Said too late, already own a company, but I am interested in being an affiliate.

Response, basically, "we need airport coverage, let us know when you get shit straight". 😂 And they're hurting for drivers like everyone else, so there's Plan B.

They agreed, gotta chase my day dream. ♥


----------

